# What are your curent favorite tools in your tool kit?



## ladylore (Mar 29, 2008)

My turn. 

During the recovery process, be it from depression, addictions or others we gather different resources/tools that help us stay on the track of wellbeing. Ones that are used in good times and also in the not so good times. Tools that you have come to rely on and know that work for you.

With that:

What is your current favorite tool?

What other tools are in your tool box that really work for you?

Since I am posing the question I will go first.


*What is your current favorite tool?*

Butterfly hug - I hug myself and alternately tap on my arms while I hug myself. Helps to calm me.


*What other tools are in your tool box that really work for you?*

CBT Cognitive Behavioural Therapy - especially reframing my thoughts to put a more positive, truthful swing on things.

My daily visit to a coffee house - I get to people watch and hang out.

I have others just can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## Mari (Mar 30, 2008)

A similar question was asked at our last group meeting and evereyone was :think:  :blank: and I am quite sure it will be asked again. Each one of us needs answers and I think your posting is invalueable. How do we manage day to day when our therapist or good friend is not available?

Now I am thinking because I certainly need help here. :think:

Yoga.
Step outside for a few minutes.
Check this forum for reminder tips.

Thanks ladylore. I hope people will respond to this and that I can take some of the tips to our next meeting. :heart: Mari


----------



## braveheart (Mar 30, 2008)

*What is your current favorite tool?*

Insight - Journalling - Making connections from past to present

*What other tools are in your tool box that really work for you?*

Dream work
Reading 
Online jigsaw puzzles
Word search puzzles
Wrapping myself up in my duvet or a soft blanket
Drawing - art therapy style
Writing poetry
Cleaning


----------



## lallieth (Mar 30, 2008)

> *What is your current favorite tool?*


Replacing negative thoughts with positive ones.Trying to come up with positive words to replace negative words..I have made a game of it





> *What other tools are in your tool box that really work for you?*


Brisk walking
Cleaning
Exercise class
Laughing
Centering myself in the moment


----------



## ladylore (Mar 30, 2008)

*What other tools are in your tool box that really work for you?*

Here are some others that I couldn't think of last night:
Visualizations (my safe place, vaccumming exercise etc.)
Art therapy
Psychlinks (connecting with others)
Excercise
Cleaning (seems to be popular among us. )
Doing washing by hand
When given advice - I always ask "where is this coming from?" and "Who is this person to me?" I follow my instincts
Try to keep the philosophy that Life is an adventure.


----------



## lallieth (Mar 30, 2008)

ladylore said:


> *What other tools are in your tool box that really work for you?*
> 
> 
> Cleaning (seems to be popular among us. )


We must all have REALLY REALLY clean homes


----------



## braveheart (Mar 30, 2008)

I cleaned the outside of my bedroom window today! 

I'd like to add reality checking to my list...


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 30, 2008)

great thread!

1. psychlinks (daily) to connect at a deeper level with people
2. journaling (not daily but every two to three days) to work out what's on my mind
3. cbt mood logs (when i'm really stuck and upset) - i have trouble making myself use this when i know it would be helpful.
4. treating myself to a hot cup of tea and a couple of cookies when i feel vulnerable as a means of comfort.


----------



## Halo (Mar 30, 2008)

*What is your current favorite tool?*

Journalling daily (recap my day, vent and get things out of my head)

*What other tools are in your tool box that really work for you?*

Psychlinks daily (to connect with people on a deeper level)
Online puzzles and games (distraction)
Fuzzy socks and warm pjs with a blanket. (comfort myself)
Writing poetry (expression of specific thoughts)
TV (distraction)
Reading (distraction)
Surfing the net for screensavers, avatars and desktop themes (distraction)


----------



## ladylore (Mar 30, 2008)

Lets here it for fuzzy socks!! :dance:

Ok, Im done. :dimples:


----------



## Halo (Mar 30, 2008)

Fuzzy socks RULE!!!! :yahoo:

AHHH....what am I going to do in the summer when its too hot for fuzzy socks


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 30, 2008)

Halo said:


> AHHH....what am I going to do in the summer when its too hot for fuzzy socks



stick your feet in the freezer so that you can then wear the socks?


----------



## ladylore (Mar 30, 2008)

:funny:


----------



## Halo (Mar 30, 2008)

Actually I just remembered that we got central air put in last year so it was quite cool in our house....YES!!!! I get to keep the fuzzy socks :2thumbs: :yahoo:


----------



## ladylore (Dec 29, 2008)

Distraction to change my thought direction.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 29, 2008)

:tapfingers: I'm still cleaning fuzzy socks


----------



## Daniel (Dec 29, 2008)

> What is your current favorite tool?


Exercising outdoors.  



> What other tools are in your tool box that really work for you?


Solution focused brief therapy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  (in addition to CBT)


----------



## NicNak (Dec 29, 2008)

That sounds really interesting Daniel! 


Not sure if I should answer this question :lol:



> what is your current favorite tool?



Sleeping 



> what other tools are in your tool box that really work for you?



A drive to the lake to see the birds.
My cat
Psychlinks, especially Daniel's funny jokes 
Going to visit the Turtle rescue
My understanding friends


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 29, 2008)

painting
crewel
engraving
listening to music
gym / working out
daydreaming while I do all of the above...


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 29, 2008)

It happens sometimes. I lose my toolbox for a week or more, only to trip on the treasure chest that it really still is for me.


----------



## amastie (Dec 30, 2008)

Mari said:


> ...I think your posting is invalueable....


Totally agree!
One of my 3 favourite threads, along  with "2 Positive things" and "'The things that are good about me' log".
Will read more and respond again..

*amastie added 54 Minutes and 11 Seconds later...*



NicNak said:


> ...Psychlinks, .especially Daniel's funny jokes ..



Favourite one at present is, without a doubt, PsychLinks *including* Daniel's resources!

Other:
My most effective tool lifelong, when I can do it, is my meditation
My strongly held Spiritual beliefs
Having soimeone to care about
Wriitng/journalling


----------



## ladylore (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a list of question that I keep with me at all times. If no one is available and I am distressed I take the questions out and figure things out that way.

I love your link too Daniel. :goodjob:


----------



## amastie (Dec 30, 2008)

That reminds me LL,

I also keep a list on me.  For some reason (probably to do with resisting *being* positive) I keep forgetting to look  at them :bonk:

I have made different helpful lists over the years, but the one that most easily comes to mind, and is always helpful in bringing myself out of a down is a simple list of 7 things which, when I reflect on them,  pull me up:

1.  (rippling) water
2.  garden/flowers
3.  rainbow
4.  light
5.  streamers
6.  butterflies
7.  'Unseen Radiance' (which I picture as a beautiful, ethereal light imbuing everything with radiance)


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 30, 2008)

I like that very much Amastie. I think I'll *join* you there!


----------



## amastie (Dec 30, 2008)




----------

